# Goodnight Katie



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

Our most elderly iguana, Katie passed away peacefully in the sunshine yesterday at the age of 16. 










Sleep well Katie.


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

r.i.p 

at least she died happily! in the sun!

very sorry to her this


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

R.I.P Katie


----------



## serz (May 8, 2006)

RIP Katie  

Hope your of Fixx


----------



## hermanlover (Jul 8, 2007)

so sorry to hear this, she was so pretty. 

hope you are ok! 

R.I.P katie


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

bloody good age, shows she must have had a bloody good life rip darlin, im sure your journey will continue elsewhere xxxx


----------



## Iliria (Jan 19, 2007)

r.i.p


----------



## Jadeypop (Apr 4, 2008)

aawww! atleast she went peacefully, r.i.p little one


----------



## Maureen Collinson (Oct 6, 2006)

Ray and Lou,

So sorry to hear about Katie passing away, but well done on getting her to that ripe old age.  

RIP Katie.


----------



## pam b (Mar 3, 2005)

So sorry to hear this Ray.
My thoughts are with you and Lou.
RIP Katie.


----------



## weeminx (Oct 28, 2006)

r.i.p katie.
my thoughts are with you fixx xxx


----------



## Crownan (Jan 6, 2007)

Awww, hope you and Lou are ok mate.


----------



## Loops (Feb 15, 2008)

r.i.p lisa


----------



## ferretlad (Mar 6, 2008)

R.I.P. Katie.


----------



## alnessman (Mar 8, 2008)

R.I.P Katie


----------



## bmsonline (Feb 7, 2008)

R.I.P 

Alex


----------

